# Can't Say You Didn't Know Now



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 24, 2021)

Strange looking pelican.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice shot! Sad how many people don't know that. Plus if they just throw it on land, which they often do with the saltwater cats, it makes the place stink. Fish carcasses, fishing hooks, especially treble hooks, line snarls, you name it. Folks need to clean up after themselves.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 24, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 24, 2021)

He looks like he is there to enforce the rules!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 31, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Strange looking pelican.





jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! Sad how many people don't know that. Plus if they just throw it on land, which they often do with the saltwater cats, it makes the place stink. Fish carcasses, fishing hooks, especially treble hooks, line snarls, you name it. Folks need to clean up after themselves.





Jeff15 said:


> Good shot.....





stapo49 said:


> He looks like he is there to enforce the rules!


I usually don't miss responses. Sorry guys, don't know what happened but I appreciate all the comments.


----------

